

Skinny Puppy invoices US for using their music as torture device in Guantanamo - emhart
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/weird-news/metal-band-skinny-puppy-send-us-government-invoice-after-finding-out-their-music-was-used-as-torture-device-in-guantanamo-bay-9100005.html

======
windupgirl
Maybe this is a new business model for the music industry? (said with a large
dose of sarcasm).

